# rear hydraulics acting up on 2004 rhino



## dboyce79 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am having problems with the rear hydraulics on my 2004 rhino tractor. 32 hps. Hydraulics in rear are slowly raising every time I push the accelerator. If I set the adjuster half way then that is as far as they will go down. If I push adjuster all the way down I can push rear to to the ground but as soon as I give it fuel they start to raise back up.


----------

